# My first macro shots outside with live insects



## rainking (Apr 27, 2011)

Much harder. Bugs don't stay put for nothing. Tell me what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## Davor (Apr 27, 2011)

They turned out great! good focus on how close you got. What macro lens you using?


----------



## rainking (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, I used some cheap ($10) extension tubes from ebay and my 50mm 1.8.


----------



## JBArts (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice first attempt. I have to go for the first image. Is that ant eating the bug?


----------



## Davor (Apr 28, 2011)

Im gonna have to order some of these extension tubes, they do a fine job of getting up close.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (May 3, 2011)

awesome job for your first time. Im really impressed you went for ants, they hardly ever stand still.  practically every other insect is easier to photograph


----------



## molested_cow (May 3, 2011)

I like how the depth of field is handled.


----------



## Light Guru (May 3, 2011)

Other then the harsh lighting I like them, but I do recommend defusing your light.


----------



## molested_cow (May 3, 2011)

Davor said:


> Im gonna have to order some of these extension tubes, they do a fine job of getting up close.


 
Same here. This forum has been very unhealthy for my wallet.


----------

